# Boss 7.6



## Lil Drake (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi guys. It seems like a lot of guys like the sport duty 7.6 boss on jeeps. I am going to look for a used one. I saw one for sale with a chev half ton mount and in really good shape. What is a good price on an almost new 7.6 that I would have to buy the mount in your opinion. Thinking of adding timbrens and ballast weight. Any other tips on getting setup with a 7.6 on Jeep?


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Lil Drake said:


> Hi guys. It seems like a lot of guys like the sport duty 7.6 boss on jeeps. I am going to look for a used one. I saw one for sale with a chev half ton mount and in really good shape. What is a good price on an almost new 7.6 that I would have to buy the mount in your opinion. Thinking of adding timbrens and ballast weight. Any other tips on getting setup with a 7.6 on Jeep?


If you have a good deal go for it, easy enough to mod the mounts. Search for plowmeisters posts and set your jeep up the same way.


----------

